# BIGFOOT Spotted on Craigslist



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

A Prizelawn BIGFOOT BF 1 SS that is. Amazingly it was out there for 3 weeks at $75, w/screen and cover. I contacted the guy and went and got it this morning. He rarely used it, and switched to a pull-behind spreader instead. Paid $60. :mrgreen:


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Nice score!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Saints ... :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice find! I remember seeing those at GIE.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Ware .. I did too. I stood in their booth for 5 minutes and no person came up to ask if I had any questions. They were just gabbing with each other. I was studying that black calibration box on the 4th unit in. I've since learned more about it. I might try to make one as they cost $336.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> A Prizelawn BIGFOOT BF 1 SS that is. Amazingly it was out there for 3 weeks at $75, w/screen and cover. I contacted the guy and went and got it this morning. He rarely used it, and switched to a pull-behind spreader instead. Paid $60. :mrgreen:


My favorite part of TLF is these stories! Congratulations! :thumbup:

I have also been looking at those calibrators since they fit Andersons as well. Looking forward to your solution...


----------



## TomTurf (Jun 10, 2019)

WOW , great pickup for $60!

*Published at: Sunday, August 30, 2015*
Expansion further solidifies market position as a leader in spreader technology
Earthway Products, Inc. of Bristol, IN, and White Castle of Columbus, OH, today announced that

* Earthway has completed its acquisition of the White Castle PSB Spreader Division, and the Prizelawn brand. *

Further strengthening Earthway's position as a worldwide leader in the field of spreader technology, the combination leverages PSB's legendary product manufacturing and distribution expertise.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> I have also been looking at those calibrators since they fit Andersons as well. Looking forward to your solution...


@TulsaFan Yeah. Should be pretty easy to clone using wood or Plexiglas. A good winter Saturday project.

Say. If you have an Andersons spreader, would you mind measuring the thickness of the calibration key so I can make one up? The Prizelawn doesn't use a key but I'd like to see how the 2 methods compare. Thanks.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

TomTurf said:


> WOW , great pickup for $60!


Thanks Tom. I might go scarf down a dozen White Castle sliders to celebrate. :lol:


----------

